# Peyton update photos



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Here are more pics of Peyton because she's adorable and likes to show off!










Puddle of puppy










That looks comfy!










I love her face!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Playing in the yard with the other pups:










Practicing her sneaky ninja skillz










Weeee!










Snack break!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She looks so tiny compared to Penny










Her brother came to visit and they were total snuggle buddies and loved my brother's girlfriend!










But I stole them to keep me warm and they loved me too










Dobertoes! No, of course, sleeping with me in bed hasn't become a regular thing *whistles innocently*









Sorry for the total photo dump!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

I just love all of the pics. Peyton is a very happy puppy and so lucky to have you.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pics, she looks soooo happy!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is so flippin' adorable!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is absolutley just adorable! The two of them look just so cute together! Who could not love that face! So sweet! Puppy Goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: Oh and that wasn't too many pictures haha! Loved them all!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What a cutie!! Loves the puppers!

Richelle


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Good pics!!! The more, the merrier. :biggrin:

So freakin' cute too!!! I want one. :frown: lol


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am totally jealous!

She's ADORABLE.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

She's such a pretty little lady. I just love her face.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

TOO cute! Once she's a bit older, we'll have to set up a puppy play date with her and the Sibes. XP I'm always looking for more people in my area with dogs that Amaya and Ryou can play with, since none of my friends really have social dogs. haha.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely! I have a huge fenced backyard for them all to play in safely too!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Sweet! Because I totally don't. haha. My backyard is .10 acres, so SMALL...but it's a good doggie playground, because there are LOTS of trees and bushes. haha. Fully landscaped, but slowly being ruined by two Sibes. XP


----------

